
ReactJS is better without Flux/Redux/RxJS - puppybits
https://medium.com/@puppybits/react-without-flux-a76236d1e1d#.cwcdcaza3
======
whacker
Well, we we don't need any of the other stuff, if you just replace redux, etc
with their equivalents in clojurescript!

